# Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Andy,

hast Du mal ein Foto von den Albinokardinälchen?


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo Christine,

da muß ich Dich leider entäuschen 

Vorm einsetzen hab ich damals noch keine Bilder gemacht
und bisher wollten die sich nicht fotografieren lassen. Im freien
Wasser sieht man die so gut wie gar nie, hängen immer im
"Kraut"-Teil rum, ausser ich komm mit der Kamera, dann gehts
ab zwischen die Steinritzen. Die sind wie Kardinälchen, aber
der Körper weiß. Flossen rot wie bei den Normalos.

Von den Labyrinthern hab ich ein Bild vorm einsetzen 
Sieht man im großen Teich auch nur sehr selten, wenns
mal blubbert zwischen den Pflanzen ist´s manchmal einer.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo Andy,



dann such ich mir doch selber was

Aber wir werden OT....


----------



## goldfisch (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Wie werde ich "zu viele" Fische los?  Barsch? Forelle?*

Hallo Andy, 
schreib mal was zu den Rückenflossen Deiner Makropodenform. Sind die bei allen so ?
mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.*

Hallo Christine,

hab auch im Netz kein Bild von meinen Albinos gefunden,
hab die von einem AQ Laden bei uns...scheinbar selten ? 

Hallo Jürgen,
ja, meine Makropoden sehen alle so aus und sind laut Aussage
vom AQ Laden Chef aufgrund seiner eigenen Erfahrung absolut
winterhart.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goldfisch (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.*

Hallo Andy,
da die Flossen, bei den opercularis die ich kenne, spitz auslaufen, habe ich eine Regeneration nach einer Verletzung vermutet. Kann man noch etwas über die Herkunft der Vorfahren herausbekommen ? Die Albino-Kardinalform findet man z.B. bei Petraaqua gelegentlich als Tanichthys albonubes Gold auf der Stockliste. Kardinäle haben sich bei mir nicht dauerhaft gehalten.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.*

Hallo Jürgen,

verstehe was Du meinst, das täuscht glaub ich etwas auf dem Bild von mir
durch die Sonneneinstrahlung im durchsichtigen Plastikbehälter. Die Flosse
läuft schon eher spitz aus, ist aber am Ende extrem durchsichtig. Hab heute
mit dem Händler telefoniert, aber mehr als die Bezeichnung "blaue Makropode-
Herkunft Südostasien" konnte er mir auch nicht sagen. Zudem hab ich gerade
gelesen, das die lange Flosse nur die Männchen haben, das dürfte also
vermutlich ein Weibchen sein auf dem Bild, die Färbung ist auch nicht so
ausgeprägt.

Hab einen link zu einem Albino-Kardinälchen Bild gefunden:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/thumbs/th-89797-golden.jpg
So sehen meine aus. Als Teichfisch würde ich Sie aber auch
nicht weiterempfehlen, wenn da noch viele andere "Große"
drin schwimmen, da extrem ängstlich und scheu.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.*

Hi Andy,


> Als Teichfisch würde ich Sie aber auch nicht weiterempfehlen, wenn da noch viele andere "Große" drin schwimmen, da extrem ängstlich und scheu.


Sind die Fischchen denn "winterhart"  und kommen mit den im Winter üblichen + 4°C Wassertemperatur am Grund klar? Oder geht das bei dir wegen des permanent zulaufenden, verhältnismäßig warmen Grundwassers?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.*

Hallo Andrea,
vermutlich gehts nur wegen dem Zulauf, mit Erfahrungswerten
im üblichen Teich kann ich daher nicht dienen.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vechtaraner (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Makropoden, Kardinälchen und Co.*

Hallo
Ich meine mich dunkel erinnern zu können,dass es bereits erfolgreiche Versuche gab die  opercularis ganzjährig in Teichen zu halten.So ganz genau kann ich mich leider nur nicht mehr an die Quelle erinnern
Vielleicht wissen ja die Experten hier mehr dazu:http://www.igl-home.de/forum/phpBB2/index.php

Ich fände es äusserst interessant mehr über eure Erfahrungen zu hören.

Gruß Juergen


----------

